# FF Tonks!



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

This will be my first experience with kidding and to say I'm nervous is a severe understatement. We bought Tonks knowing she was possibly bred but we didn't think it took because we moved her only a week into her pregnancy and we thought she would have aborted from stress. We weren't hoping for that but she had to be moved then and we just considered it a necessary evil. Well now we are about 2 weeks away from her due date and her kid/s are kicking so much they look like they are trying to come through her side! Her udder is still small (fits in the Palm of my hand) and I realised yesterday that she has two teats on each side? I know that's not normal but will it be a problem for nursing?


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Also, the first picture was when we first brought her home and as you can see she had a copper deficiency. She has seen been on loose minerals and given a copper bolus and looks much better


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

A lot of first timers want get much of an udder until right before or even after birthing. You will need to observe the kids and do make sure they are getting enough though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will need to find out (after she kids) if they are working teats or not. The main problem would be kids trying to nurse on non-working teats. It is a huge disqualification in the dairy goat world.

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't be too anxious. 95% of kiddings go perfectly fine. How old is Tonks? What type of buck is she bred to?

Try your best to be there when she kids as first timers can get overwhelmed or forget to clean the kids. Then make sure they each latch on several times and figure out which teats are working ones. When boers have 2+2 teat structure generally the two teats closer to the rear are the main production teats, and the smaller front ones are either functional or not, but if they are generally have a smaller stream.

During the birth, if she is pushing hard and no progress after 30 minutes, you will need to help. Just keep reading as much as you can.

Good luck!


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you all soo much for all of your help! Tonks gave birth to one wether this am! She did amazing! I had to help pull a little but I was so surprised with how well She did! All of your help has been absolutely priceless!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww cute....but you didn't wether him already I hope


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hahaha...no...omg...my nerves and fatigue got the best of me!!! 

Quick question! He walks with his back hooves curled in. Is that normal until he gets more steady?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Not sure on the hooves ... But congrats! (The first couple if goat births I felt sick afterward from stress etc ...). It all gets easier!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

He may need some bo-se


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

He seems to be holding them right now and was just hopping around and "playing". Should I still give it?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

It wouldn't hurt either way but cold have been just because he was scrunched up in the womb


----------

